# BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

I'm going to be selling my Racing Harts really soon and I'm looking to get away from the 5 Spoke wheels. Yes, they are nice but I've had two sets of them and I'd like to get a mesh wheel this time around. My choices are the BBS CH, BBS LM, and the Volk Racing SE37K. My requirements are that the be 18", at least 8" wide, and be fairly light for their size. The Volks are the lightest ones so far, a 18X8.5 is 16.75 lbs. But I can't rule BBS out. 
In terms of quality, performance, weight and rigidity which do you think would be the best choice for a MK4 black Jetta. If I'm lucky, a Konigseder kit will be around next year, so a wheel for a wide body is good to keep in mind.
Thanks in advance, and also suggest another mesh wheel that is good if you like. I'd click the "add your own choice", but there's always some dip**** that says perverse things in the poll.


----------



## burdelli (May 3, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

Guess which rim I like...


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (burdelli)*

It's just a shame that that car is no longer with us.


----------



## chrisreg (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (burdelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guess which rim I like...















[HR][/HR]​wow that's beautiful


----------



## donmoses (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (chrisreg)*

br original. volk or ch


----------



## dye (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (donmoses)*

LM's, no question. I would get 19's though, they have a step up lip so 18's almost look like 17's. Only down side is they are a little heavy but well worth it. And as far as originality goes I see more of the CH's vrs the LM's. I'm also debating the LM's or the SSR GT3.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (dye)*

I had a set of 19's and I just couldn't get used to the ride (we live in a subdivision that isn't finished yet) so I got 18's instead. I'm liking the Volk Racings. I really didn't know that there were so many people with the LM's


----------



## dontouch (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

What kind of prices are you getting on all three..
I like the VOLK.. (lightwieght)


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (dontouch)*

Don't have pricing yet. I figure that the LM's will defintely be the most expensive. The CH's and the Volk Racings will be about the same. The CH's in a 18X8.5 are $415 a pop from Tirerack.com. Apparently, they don't sell the LM's anymore, but they were around 700-800 a wheel. I think that the Volks will be around 600-ish. In terms of weight, the Volk is the lightest, the CH is the second lightest and the LM is the heaviest.
Here's a pic of the Volk Racing SE37K, btw


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

Get the Volks if you wanna put the cash down for 'em, they are beaautiful and super lightweight, and chances are you'll be the first (and possibly the only one) on the Vortex with 'em. The BBS wheels are also very nice, but if I could choose one of the three I'd get the Volks for the exclusivity and their weight.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

I say go with the volks too, they are light, and they look better than all of volk racings prior offerings! 
If not, go with lm's. it doesn't matter how many people have them, they still look sexy on a mkIV.


----------



## donmoses (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (207gti)*

WOW VOLKS!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (donmoses)*

VOLKSwagen. Makes sense.








I'm having a hard time tryin to find an offset for them. The company that distributes them, Mackin Industries, doesn't have the wheels on their website. I don't think that they are that new, I'll email them and see what I can do as far as getting a proper size and offset. 
I'm going with either the Volks or the CH's. The LM's are great, but too much money, they weigh the most, and I'm afraid that they'd attract too much (negative) attention in downtown Cincinnati.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

Wow, this is a pretty close poll.


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

I still point towards the Volks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (Deception)*

Me too, but I honestly can't find a dealer to get them from Cincinnati!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

volk racing has very few importers in the usa. from what i have heard you can order direct from the company but its a pita. they don't have a distributor in the states and mackin is the closest because of the volume of wheels they import


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (a2lowvw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]from what i have heard you can order direct from the company but its a pita[HR][/HR]​I wonder if it's slightly less expensive that way, considering that there is no middleman involved.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

Woohoo! Volks are moving up.....


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

I still vote for the Volks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volante 8 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

Volks!


----------



## GTeeEYE (Sep 29, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (Volante 8)*

Post a pic of your RH's please..let me get a look..what about the evolution C2's?


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (GTeeEYE)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Post a pic of your RH's please..let me get a look..what about the evolution C2's? [HR][/HR]​Here's a pic on my car, the suspension hadn't fully set yet. It's dropped about another 3/4's of an inch since that pic.


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

LMs are the next best thing...
FISKE is the king! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Koobs (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (burdelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Guess which rim I like...























[HR][/HR]​are those the LM's?
and the LM's are like 700 a wheel!!!
these are my favorite











[Modified by Koobs, 8:09 PM 4-14-2002]


----------



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (Koobs)*

Get the Volks. Excellent wheels. But, BBS on a VW is very natural. Either way, good choices in rims. I'm getting the Volk LE37T


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

What is the webpage for Volk Racing?


----------



## Aluma (Jul 31, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (Red GTi VR6)*

http://www.mackinindustries.com or something like that....


----------



## Red GTi VR6 (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (Aluma)*

Yeah - they have the VOLK wheels, but it's been since 2000 since they've updated the page - I'm trying to get a price on the SE-37Ks...and size and weight and the like....anyone?


----------



## kyokoris (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

saw the CH in person two days ago!!!
they looks larger then life!!! difinatlyCH!!!
go CH!


----------



## skab1htk (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

whats the weight of 18" ch's anyone? 
and to anyone out there runnin them on a jetta 
do you have excessive rub with 40 series tires..


----------



## skab1htk (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

what kind of weight difference are we talking about from the volks to the ch's? and also if anyone has some pics of jettas w/ ch's id appreciate it since i plan on getting them in the near future


----------



## Overdrive (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (skab1htk)*

The weight of the 18x8.5 BBS CHs on my MK4 Jetta is 22 lbs. per wheel.


----------



## onesickvw (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (Overdrive)*

Can anybody tell me how to get a hold of the owner of that blk jetta!! I have his wheels now and I would like to send him a pic of my car!! thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6'n (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (onesickvw)*

LM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

How much are you selling your RH 5 spoke wheels? BTW I voted LM's!










[Modified by Aloha-boy, 4:19 PM 5-31-2002]


----------



## A3JET (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (VR6'n)*

quote:[HR][/HR]LM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (A3JET)*

The Racing Harts are going on the Beetle, but the Volks/LM/CH are going on the Jetta. This won't happen until next summer, but hey, it's never too ealry to shop!


----------



## threepttilt (May 5, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (burdelli)*

Are those 19" on this Jetta? If so, how was the ride, starting take off when racing etc etc? Sweet car!







quote:[HR][/HR]Guess which rim I like...























[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Bobby Digital (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (VR6'n)*

quote:[HR][/HR]LM's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







[HR][/HR]​I agree
I have only seen one guy on the Vortex who actually has them right now...it's on a silver Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *looking for thread*
YAY...I found it








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=365618 
Here's a pic...enjoy


----------



## jcny18x (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (VR6'n)*

volks are beautiful ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spooled (Aug 30, 2000)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (jcny18x)*

There is a black 4dr Golf 1.8t with 19" LMs on it as well they look beautiful! Personally I would go with 17" Volk's (in your case 18"s)


----------



## jcny18x (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Don't have pricing yet. I figure that the LM's will defintely be the most expensive. The CH's and the Volk Racings will be about the same. The CH's in a 18X8.5 are $415 a pop from Tirerack.com. Apparently, they don't sell the LM's anymore, but they were around 700-800 a wheel. I think that the Volks will be around 600-ish. In terms of weight, the Volk is the lightest, the CH is the second lightest and the LM is the heaviest.
Here's a pic of the Volk Racing SE37K, btw







[HR][/HR]​those aren't SE37k's those are SE37A's btw


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (jcny18x)*

Closest I could find


----------



## burdelli (May 3, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (vertigobora)*


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: BBS CH, BBS LM, Volk Racing SE37K (burdelli)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​


----------

